# Great site for disease identification



## kor4ever (Feb 26, 2003)

Just thought I share this with everyone.

http://www.2cah.com/pandora/Disease.html

Felix


----------



## Rickster (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks, very helpful. I've booked marked it.


----------

